# Anyone have experience with Alldaychemist



## Tiny Calves

This is a pretty big one.  Anyone have experience with Alldaychemist?  They swear by them elsewhere, but elsewhere doesnt hold much weight with me.

I was using safemeds but they've discontinued what I'm looking for and I need an alternative.

Cheers


----------



## MustangDX

ADC is definitely legit. I've ordered many different products through them and they've all worked very well.


----------



## Iron1

ADC has been fine for me as well.
Shipping takes a while but everything typically goes smoothly.

The only thing you watch out for with them is your bank will probably flag them and deny payment.
They do this because they see ADC as a possible unauthorized purchase.
All you have to do is call the CC company and authorize the transaction.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

don't put a legit phone # unless you want a endless onslaught of telemarketers you cant understand and cant get rid of 

products I have used were good though


----------



## Iron1

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> don't put a legit phone # unless you want a endless onslaught of telemarketers you cant understand and cant get rid of
> 
> products I have used were good though



Legit phone numbers can speed up processing times.
If you give ADC a bogus number they won't be able to call and let you know when/if payment has been rejected.
You'll have to check e-mail for that.


----------



## j2048b

Tiny Calves said:


> Good deal.  Tired kf the herpes flare ups!



if u serious about this herpes flare up, u need to down the stress, and see about an elimination diet... then u might help ur self find out what is causing these flare ups...

if ur joking....THEN GROSS DEWD!!! hahaha

adc is G2G


----------



## snake

TC,

ADC is G2G. Last order took 2+ week but got everything I ordered. Some stuff I get is non-scriped just because the prices are so good. Load up unless you like paying the $25 shipping.


----------



## Maintenance Man

ADC is good imo. Ordered from them 3 times and just recently did again. All purchases were about the same delivery time and all was good product. Shipping does suck that its $25 tho but thats Int so it is what it is.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Iron1 said:


> Why this recommendation out of curiosity?



Although they are G2G, if memory serves me, a couple members here had their card hit for double charges. I believe Mike was one, can't think of the other at this time.


----------



## powermaster

I to have used them. Clomid and nolva and aromasine . as mentioned delivery take a while so order in advance.


----------



## Tiny Calves

BUMP for some more details.

Pfizer stane is like perma-out-of-stock

Never heard of Natco before.  Anyone use the Xtane?  The Sun Pharma seems to be solid from what I'm seeing.  Some people knock the Natco, but post no bloods.

So again, anyone use the Xtane on something greater than trt dose and got e2 dialed in at a "normal" dosage?


----------



## Luscious Lei

I use the Natco and had it backed up with bloodwork, it's gtg for me.


----------



## Armedanddangerous

I've ordered a couple times from them, some stuff non-aas related, all seamed to work well


----------



## Milo

What did y'all search under to find HCG on their site? Tried a few routes but have come up with nothing.


----------



## Tiny Calves

Iron1 said:


> Why this recommendation out of curiosity?



Someone got double charged I think.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Milo said:


> What did y'all search under to find HCG on their site? Tried a few routes but have come up with nothing.



I used safe-meds Milo. I don't think ADC carries it.

 I ordered quite a few vials of it and it came out to a lil bit over $16 per 5k IUs. Comes with 2ml sodium chloride too if you need it. Works for me bruh


----------



## CNYC

Some of the stuff is named a little different than US pharma. But it's close. I ordered a few times from them always G2G. Real deal pharma. Much better than messing with the RC's.


----------



## richard head

great supplier 
used to have more stuff but I guess even in India they are cracking down
never had anything that was not spot on from them


----------



## PillarofBalance

richard head said:


> great supplier
> used to have more stuff but I guess even in India they are cracking down
> never had anything that was not spot on from them


That's weird... the group buys guy has the same email as your handle...


----------



## McDuffy

Milo said:


> What did y'all search under to find HCG on their site? Tried a few routes but have come up with nothing.



They have a live chat person you can talk to who will direct you to their sister company reliableRX i think its called. I'm using their Arimidex and HCG, blood work tomorrow and i expect the results to show the goods are g2g


----------



## afreakyone

I have used ReliableRX multiple times. Hcg, clomid, arimidex and Nolva. Good to go. Shipping approximately 8 days average over my past 3 orders. As mentioned above you do have to call your credit card company to authorize a one time transaction. This ensures it goes through. Use your real phone # if you don't mind getting comical international calls that show up as being from California. They offer good return customer deals and have been able to negotiate some excellent bargins. Great company to work with.


----------



## Megatron28

afreakyone said:


> I have used ReliableRX multiple times. Hcg, clomid, arimidex and Nolva. Good to go. Shipping approximately 8 days average over my past 3 orders. As mentioned above you do have to call your credit card company to authorize a one time transaction. This ensures it goes through. Use your real phone # if you don't mind getting comical international calls that show up as being from California. They offer good return customer deals and have been able to negotiate some excellent bargins. Great company to work with.



Make sure you compare prices between ReliableRx and ADC.  Even though they are sister websites their pricing can be different.  You may be better off ordering hCG from Reliable and your other stuff from ADC -- even with paying more for shipping.  Depends a bit on quantities obviously too.  

As Maintenance Man pointed out, Safemeds is another good option for hCG.  But their prices on other products is often higher.


----------



## Redrum1327

Whos this Guy ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^    never seen him in the open forum before ?


----------



## anewguy

What's the deal guys... ADC still g2g?


----------



## Bigwhite

anewguy said:


> What's the deal guys... ADC still g2g?



Yes, still gtg...


----------



## Solidify

Just to throw my two cents out there, ordered some generic Cialis from ADC a few months back and didn't have any problems with shipping or the product. I get unsolicited calls sometimes from them asking if I want to buy more which is annoying. I've blocked their calls though.


----------



## HDH

I've been fortunate, good products and service but no calls  

H


----------



## cotton2012

Just recieved an order from them (aromasin), went smooth, shipping time 2 weeks.


----------



## j2048b

cotton2012 said:


> Just recieved an order from them (aromasin), went smooth, shipping time 2 weeks.



can we discuss prices here? id love to compare the cost of shipping and the cost of the item compared to other places....


----------



## lilbra

Do you guys use your real names when ordering from safemeds?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup

Its funny I see a lot of guys vouch for ADC but around 3 years ago I used them and right after that my bank account was compromised. I had to go in and fill out some forms at my bank and i did get my money back but I of course, never used them again. I suppose perhaps they have cleaned up their security as some people whom I respect now seem to use them. Obviously I never used them again after my experience with them the first time.
To be honest that experience makes me leary to use them to this day.


----------



## ToolSteel

I feel like that's more of a risk with just shopping overseas in general, not necessarily just adc.


----------



## DF

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Its funny I see a lot of guys vouch for ADC but around 3 years ago I used them and right after that my bank account was compromised. I had to go in and fill out some forms at my bank and i did get my money back but I of course, never used them again. I suppose perhaps they have cleaned up their security as some people whom I respect now seem to use them. Obviously I never used them again after my experience with them the first time.
> To be honest that experience makes me leary to use them to this day.



I have a credit card that I use for only RC and online pharmacy purchases.  Also you are correct.  This was an issue with them a few years ago.  I have not heard of that problem with them recently.


----------



## Megatron28

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Its funny I see a lot of guys vouch for ADC but around 3 years ago I used them and right after that my bank account was compromised. I had to go in and fill out some forms at my bank and i did get my money back but I of course, never used them again. I suppose perhaps they have cleaned up their security as some people whom I respect now seem to use them. Obviously I never used them again after my experience with them the first time.
> To be honest that experience makes me leary to use them to this day.



I think they addressed those issues.  I have not had any issues with them whatsoever over multiple years and several transactions.  I would give them another chance.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup

Megatron28 said:


> I think they addressed those issues.  I have not had any issues with them whatsoever over multiple years and several transactions.  I would give them another chance.



Good to hear, Thanks Mega!
Good to see you man!


----------



## anewguy

I'll be able to tell you good news about them sometime next week I am hoping. PM if you want to know how it goes


----------



## Rumpy

I've used them 3 or 4 times without any issues


----------



## Solid Snake

i just used them a few weeks back. package showed up in about 10 days. no issues.


----------



## TheSlothSpirit

They're g2g. Ordered cabergoline from them. Came in a timely manner and did what it was supposed to do


----------



## Intense

Never had any issues with them and have placed 3-4 orders in the past.


----------

